# Micro Poon Flies



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

The one in my avatar ate a little toad fly tied on a #2 sl12. I'll see if I can figure out how to post a pic. Don't have photobucket or anything. Basically though I just tie smaller versions of the same flies used for the big girls.


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

View attachment 3690


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

Cool, it worked! second time I've said that about that fly now, haha


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

You asked about _micro_ poon flies. A number 2 wouldn't be micro in my mind. These are tied on #6 & 8 hooks for micro tarpon. Some people talk about baby tarpon and are referring to fish up to 25lbs or bigger. In Merritt Island we have a lot of ditch tarpon, _babies_ and juvies (10lbs plus in my mind). John Mallory who has probably caught and tagged more ditch tarpon than anyone told me the tiny Owner mosquito hooks with their very slim sharp points increased his hook up ratio dramatically. No they aren't strong and for a bigger fish you will not be able to horse it w/o straightening the hook. The fly liners are a much stronger and _extremely sharp_ and stuck me many times trying to tie those small things. For babies I use these in the photo and for the juvies which I find more of in the Banana river than ditches I throw small white flies as you would use for beach snook on the west coast. A lot depends on where you are fishing and the water clarity etc. etc.
The tarpon in the photo was my very first fly caught and I couldn't been prouder.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

bananabob said:


> You asked about _micro_ poon flies. A number 2 wouldn't be micro in my mind. These are tied on #6 & 8 hooks for micro tarpon. Some people talk about baby tarpon and are referring to fish up to 25lbs or bigger. In Merritt Island we have a lot of ditch tarpon, _babies_ and juvies (10lbs plus in my mind). John Mallory who has probably caught and tagged more ditch tarpon than anyone told me the tiny Owner mosquito hooks with their very slim sharp points increased his hook up ratio dramatically. No they aren't strong and for a bigger fish you will not be able to horse it w/o straightening the hook. The fly liners are a much stronger and _extremely sharp_ and stuck me many times trying to tie those small things. For babies I use these in the photo and for the juvies which I find more of in the Banana river than ditches I throw small white flies as you would use for beach snook on the west coast. A lot depends on where you are fishing and the water clarity etc. etc.
> The tarpon in the photo was my very first fly caught and I couldn't been prouder.


I recently used those mosquito hooks for the Merritt Island poons and my hookup ratio went up significantly. Those little suckers are sharp.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

Juvy Poon are such tremendous fun. Aggressive and acrobatic and they don't dislocate your shoulder like their fully grown relatives. 

My first several hundred fish on fly were Juvy Poon in the mosquito control canals in the Cayman Islands - they would take any color, but white with a tiny bit of red was the undisputed champ. Minnows, Schminnows, Toads, Muddlers, anything so long as it was white. 

The Gama SL12S No 2 was the smallest hook that I ever used and never had issues with it. Its still my fave.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

View attachment 3724

Combed dubbing, eyes. Really dont need much more than that other than a slow strip.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

This is another one I like.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Bob, would that poon in the picture be a micro-poon?
Gonna have to tie some of those micros for next trip to Glades!
Thanks for the pics!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

We use a lot of small poppers for babies (usually between 3 and 15lbs) in the backcountry out of Flamingo (as well as Crystal Schminnows and Gold Bugs in size 4 or 2...). Called Speedbugs, the poppers have a soft foam Perfect Popper head, a #1 hook, and short compact neck hackle tail. I do them mostly in all white with fl. red thread, fl.pink and white, and fl.green and white. It was a best seller in several shops back when I was tying commercially...


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

Yes Ron, that is indeed a micro-poon


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

K3anderson said:


> View attachment 3724
> 
> Combed dubbing, eyes. Really dont need much more than that other than a slow strip.


What kind of synthetic fiber is that?


----------



## Pazozausf (Mar 2, 2016)

dbrady784 said:


> What are some of your micro poon patterns? Been tying up small gurglers and schminnows, but looking to do something new. Pictures are appreciated


As much as you swing and miss for tarpon on conventional your going to try for tarpon on fly?????


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

I switched to Gamakatsu SC 15 hooks (size 2 and 1) and landing ratio went way up. Super sharp an light wire. Wouldn't want to use them for big ones but they seem to stick to the little guys much better than my previous hooks. My go to fly is pretty simple. Some pseudo hair tail and 1.5" EP foxy brush for a head. Natural colors. No eyes. Seems to get bit better than the kitchen sink I used to throw and get ignored with.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I switched my micro poon hook (up to about 20lbs to those Owner Mosquito hooks (not to be confused with the Owner Mosquito Circle hooks), years ago when they 1st came out. I get them at Wal-Mart, so it's easy to get them. Needle sharp! Caution, they are not design for heavy gear and bigger poons, because if enough pressure is applied on a bigger fish, they will bent. So really, when you think about it, the fun in micro and juvi poons are in the finesse side of it (not to see how quick you can get them in) and with that, the Mosquito hook is a good fit. I'm typically using them from #1-1/0 since they seem to run smaller than other semi straight eyed octapus hooks.

That being said, that lil Dai Riki 930 hook in a size #2 has also been doing good, when targeting snook but a juvi poon grabs it.

I'll post flies later....


----------



## mingo gringo (Dec 1, 2015)

For the most part babies and juvies aren't very picky,try to match the fly size to the prevalent bait in the area. I have had the best luck with scaled down rabbit flies on gama bs10 hooks.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

K3anderson said:


> View attachment 3724
> 
> Combed dubbing, eyes. Really dont need much more than that other than a slow strip.


Ken and I fished Poonfecta together and these little dubbing minnows outfished my micro-gurglers 4:1...they're legit!


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Chris, Ken,
what size hooks are those shown?
Love the juvies and baby poons.
Fun without turning into work like a big one!


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Backwater said:


> What kind of synthetic fiber is that?


Size 2 Owner Mosquito. I just got one of these and you can make any colors you want for the next several years. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005TIKY5Y/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks Ken.
Appreciate it.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

mingo ****** said:


> For the most part babies and juvies aren't very picky,try to match the fly size to the prevalent bait in the area. I have had the best luck with scaled down rabbit flies on gama bs10 hooks.


I use to use the Gami B10S's for poonettes too (love them for bass). Remember their gap sizes are 1 size larger than the stated size. So a size #4 B10S hook is really a size #2 with any other hook. Also they rust up quick in pure saltwater, but not so bad in brackish or freshwater. So rinse them good with freshwater after fishing them in the salt.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

K3anderson said:


> I just got one of these and you can make any colors you want for the next several years. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005TIKY5Y/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


How long is that dubbing material? How long is the lil minnow? A few flies I use at times are small polar type minnows, similar to those in about 1.5" to 2" in length, either gray, tan or olive backs (white belly) with a sparse gold lateral line and smaller eyes (more bay anchovy or baby mullet looking). That dubbin material might be a good replacement, tho it would be nice to see it in smaller paks just to try. I'll chk that out to see if it's available. I do like Hairline products.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Backwater said:


> How long is that dubbing material?


It isnt really a consistent length. You comb out and select the length you want and pull out the rest. It's really dubbing so I dont think its meant for what we use it for up here. It does work though. One of those boxes is like $20 and you could probably make 500-1000 micro flies with it. 
Again, this is for micro's. Like up to 24". After that I go to that yak one I posted (or SF) and a more solid hook. I straightened two of those Mosquito's on Tarpon in the 36+ range two years ago and was done with them.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

K3anderson said:


> It isnt really a consistent length. You comb out and select the length you want and pull out the rest. It's really dubbing so I dont think its meant for what we use it for up here. It does work though. One of those boxes is like $20 and you could probably make 500-1000 micro flies with it.
> Again, this is for micro's. Like up to 24". After that I go to that yak one I posted (or SF) and a more solid hook. I straightened two of those Mosquito's on Tarpon in the 36+ range two years ago and was done with them.


I don't want to tie that many flies! Ha! I'll look for small paks of only the colors I'll use.

Also, like you, I wouldn't use those hooks for bigger fish like you mentioned. But for micros, they work good.


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

So Brady...what are your thoughts on all this? You haven't posted since starting this thread. What is your idea of a micro (baby) tarpon vs juvie and the flies you were wanting to fish with? As you can see the ideas vary considerably.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

bananabob said:


> The tarpon in the photo was my very first fly caught and I couldn't been prouder.


Btw, I think over the last 40yrs, that's the smallest micro poonette I've ever seen caught on any kind of rod and reel, much less a flyrod. It might be a record!  There's a micro poon tourney that has a prize for the smallest micro. That would take the cake!


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

A record I'm proud of and that should stand a loooong time.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Backwater said:


> There's a micro poon tourney that has a prize for the smallest micro. That would take the cake!


There were a few baby poons in the 4.0 - 4.5" range this year. Insanely small. Caught on small gear with dry flies I believe...I wouldn't have believed it was possible without seeing the pics and knowing the guys who caught them...


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

crboggs said:


> There were a few baby poons in the 4.0 - 4.5" range this year. Insanely small. Caught on small gear with dry flies I believe...I wouldn't have believed it was possible without seeing the pics and knowing the guys who caught them...


Wow, that's small.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Wow, that's small.


Yeah...maybe one of the coolest things I've seen...and on fly, which is insane.

Check out @reelxswag on Instagram. Coolest micro and juvi poon pics you'll find anywhere.

Noone has micro poons dialed in like JT does. No. One.


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

Until I see the photos I will still claim the micro-poon record on fly.
Brady still hasn't chimed in on all this...hmmm!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

crboggs said:


> Check out @reelxswag on Instagram. Coolest micro and juvi poon pics you'll find anywhere.


Sorry, I'm too old school for instagram, snapchat, pintrest, linkedin....yahda yahda...

I'm sure the pics are cool tho.


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

I definitely had to redefine baby tarpon after seeing that shot! You guys aren't kidding around! or maybe i should say you're really kidding around! Tarpon are such an awesome fish at any size.


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

crboggs said:


> Yeah...maybe one of the coolest things I've seen...and on fly, which is insane.
> 
> Check out @reelxswag on Instagram. Coolest micro and juvi poon pics you'll find anywhere.
> 
> Noone has micro poons dialed in like JT does. No. One.


Not so sure about that. As Banana Bob stated John Mallory has caught a few. The last time I saw the DNA release numbers he had years of over 1000 swabs. I think his best year was close to 1350 or so. I bet he is over 10,000 tarpon easy.

Nicest guy you will ever meet. I have seen rods he has built that are maybe 3 to 4 feet long so he can work in close quarters. He is the best in my book.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Sure. But we're talking about micros right? Tarpon that fit in the palm of your hand.

This is a true micro...and it was beaten by another fish that was 4.25" this past year.

View media item 1326
There are people who chase the micros all year long. I spent most of my summer trying to find the little bastards. Finally did...our team posted 5 poons under 18" during Poonfecta. My smallest was 10"...twice as big as the one in the pic.

View media item 1327
And you have to love the by catch when throwing tiny flies...

View media item 1328


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes, Broggs this gentleman is all micros. I believe most fish between 4" and maybe 4 lbs. It sounds like both of these fellows have it down well.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

redjim said:


> Yes, Broggs this gentleman is all micros. I believe most fish between 4" and maybe 4 lbs. It sounds like both of these fellows have it down well.


People, now here is the micro and juvi poon sniper! Redjim is my hero in that dept! 

Jim, tell em how many juvis/micros your caught this year on fly!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

After focusing on micros for a good bit this year, I have alot of respect for the guys who can find them. It really is a hunt!

Sounds like some of you guys should check out Poonfecta 2017.


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi Ted

Thanks for the recognition not sure I deserve it this season. Finished off with only 118,.... Last year did better at 645. Fish larger this season just far fewer of them.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

I fished Poonfecta, this year. I live on a canal in Bradenton, and the docklight across the street from my house was my Ace-in-the-Hole for the tournament. We were at zero fish and I was counting on pulling at least 2 fish off of my neighbor's light.

I walked over after a long, frustrating, unproductive day on the Braden River aaaaaand.... a fellow Poonfecta participant was on the bow of his HB casting at the light. 

Funny. Kinda.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

What weight tackle are you using for micros?


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

Wow! Hats off to the micro micro poon. Love the micro snook too. Some place I have a photo micro sea-trout about 5" that ate a baitfish fly half his size. If I find it I'll post it too.
Roninrus I typically use a 5wt only because you never know when juvie will grab the fly. Lost about a 5 pounder one day to the mangroves on a 3wt. Most of those micros can't get hooked on anything but a micro hook as I've watch a many babies smack my fly but not get hooked.


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

Sorry for the late response. Work/School has been crazy. I like the ideas and am gonna start tying here shortly. I picked up a pack of hooks out here in California meant for trout. Its a gamma c14 globug. I think it might work until I get other hooks. i consider micro poons to be from 4" to about 18", but thats just me. I do enjoy them in the ditches on a 3wt though so any bigger might be a problem.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks Guys. I was thinking something in a 4 or 5wt. Works for me.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I'd love a nice 5wt for micro poons...but you never know when the by catch will go the other direction and turn into a slot snook hitting a #6 gurgler...

View media item 1330


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

Here's that micro gator wannabe


----------

